# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeid

## biancavangorp

ik ben de laatste tijd verschrikkelijk vermoeid ik lig s avonds altijd al vroeg te slapen dan ben ik verschillende keren s nachts wakker en s ochtends word ik dan tegen half 6 wakker en kan dan niet meer slapen en loop de hele dag echt met moeite me ogen open te houden. ben er ook niet met me gedachte bij ben vergeetachtig ik weet niet wat het kan zijn maar ben 22 en heb altijd wel last van me vermoeidheid gehad maar nu is het wel heel erg wat kan ik het beste doen de huisarts geeft dan weer een maand een slaappilletje mee maar dat werkt niet

----------


## sietske763

dag bianca,
hoe is het met je stemming,
natuurlijk niet optimaal als je zo moe bent,
maar voel je je ook depressief?

----------


## biancavangorp

ja ben de laatste tijd inderdaad ook erg depressief en emotioneel huil om niks ben snel kwaad snel geiriteerd nergens geen zin in

----------


## sietske763

dag bianca,
het lijkt er dan op dat je depressief bent, je klachten lijken er ook erg op.
ik weet dit uit ervaring want ik had dezelfde klachten, slapen, enz
slaaptabletten helpen daar natuurljk niet voor, dat is symptoom verwijderen/uitstellen
ik denk echt dat je beter naar je dokter kan gaan en alles vertellen, ook je depri klachten, als hij er niet serieus mee omgaat en je weer slaappillen geeft, vraag dan een doorverwijzing naar een instantie waar ze wel naar je luisteren.
zijn er dingen die je dwars zitten, ervaringen van vroeger ofzo,
je moet je echt niet zo blijven voelen, want dat is afschuwelijk.
ik ben geen dokter, dus kan niet inschatten wat voor jou goed is, trouwens dat weet jezelf het beste denk ik.
ik had anti-depressie middelen nodig en ben daardoor erg opgeknapt
en blijf vooral op een forum om je klachten te uitten of medeleven of advies, daar kan je mee doen wat jezelf maar wil, maar begrip krijgen is erg fijn.
er zullen vanzelf ook andere mensen gaan reageren.
laat je nog van je horen?
groetjes

----------


## biancavangorp

bedankt voor je advies.

maar welke instantie kan ik dan het beste navragen?
ik heb inderdaad als kind zijn veel mee gemaakt me vader op vroege leeftijd kwijt geraakt was zelf een nakomertje. en me moeder trouwde een paar jaar later met de broer van me echte vader. en ben seksueel misbruikt door hem heb dit nooit tegen iemand durven te zeggen tot een paar jaar geleden tegen me huidige vriend die heeft het tegen me moeder verteld een hoop problemen in de familie ze geloofde me niet en me oom ontkende alles dus heb op en gegeven moment uit angst wou met niemand ruzie gezegd dat ik heb gelogen. 
en ben veel op school gepest.

me vriend is al verschillende keren vreemd gegaan elke keer kan ik hem vergeven en ik hou zoveel van hem dat ik hem niet los kan laten hoe graag ik het ook zou willen af en toe.

nu woon ik weer bij hem na een moeilijke tijd tussen ons samen maar de buren heel de straat zijn familie zijn vrienden niemand mag mij zien. ik word daar zo zenuwachtig van.

en dan is mijn broer ook nog zwaar aan de alcohol ik zit financieel in de shit kan geen uitkering krijgen en heb ook geen geld meer en heb gewoon de puf niet om te werken dus ik weet niet hoe ik dit moet aan pakken ben veel te moe om na me werk te kunnen gaan.

hopelijk kunnen jullie me helpen met verder advies ook met me inkomen of daar misschien toch een andere weg voor is

----------


## sietske763

ha bianca, wat een verhaal................geen wonder dat je het nou niet trekt.
weet je HA dit allemaal wel?
je kan bij de HA een verwijzing vragen naar een psycholoog om dit allemaal te vertellen.
maar er zijn ook heel veel HAen die zelf in gesprek gaan en dan bekijken wat voor hulp je verder nodig hebt.
maar wat jij hebt meegemaakt is wel heel erg veel hier moet je echt over gaan praten anders loop je later vast in het leven.

je vriend...ik denk als je nu heel sterk in je schoenen stond dat je dit echt niet zo wilde..
maar als er zoveel dingen zijn, ga je je vaak aan mensen die je nog wat liefde geven vastklampen, omdat zonder nog meer problemen geeft, eenzaamheid, verdriet en angst noem maar op.
je moet in ieder geval nu even in actie komen, al zal dat moeilijk zijn, dus als eerste denk ik dat je naar de HA moet gaan, hij heeft beroepsgeheim dus dit wordt echt niet doorverteld, dus je hoeft niet bang te zijn dat je moeder het te weten komt, hem alles vertellen, ook het misbruiken van jou maar ook over je vriend denk ik, hij noet natuurlijk wel een totaal beeld van alles hebben, en als je dit allemaal hebt gedaan of al gedaan hebt dan moet je dus wat anders
luuss is moderator op dit gebied dus die weet heel goed naar welke instelling enz je het beste kan gaan.
ze al vandaag wel reageren.
nog even volhouden he
liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Bianca,

Vervelend dat je niet geloofd wordt en dat je zoveel hebt meegemaakt waardoor je nu vastloopt!
Zoals Sietske aangeeft kun je een gesprek aangaan met je huisarts waarin je zoveel mogelijk informatie aan je huisarts geeft zodat hij/zij je kan doorverwijzen naar een 1e lijns psycholoog, psychiater of andere hulpverlener of andere hulpverleningsinstantie in jou omgeving (RIAGG, GGZ), je kan ook zelf vragen of je doorverwezen kan worden naar een psycholoog zonder dat je je huisarts informeert. 
Ik zou sowieso niet op eigen initiatief een psycholoog gaan benaderen, want met een verwijzing van je huisarts krijg je meer vergoed door de verzekering en krijg je zelf niet nog meer kosten.
Alle hulpverleners hebben zwijgplicht/beroepsgeheim en je hoeft geen aangifte te doen van je misbruik als je dat niet wilt! 
Betreft inkomen heb ik even gekeken en de bijstandsuitkering hebben ze voor jongeren tussen 18-27 sinds vorig jaar omgezet in een andere wet die ervoor moet zorgen dat jongeren langdurig werk kunnen vinden; De Wet investeren in jongeren (WIJ) verplicht gemeenten om jongeren van 18 tot 27 jaar die zich melden voor een uitkering een aanbod te doen. Dit kan een baan zijn, een vorm van scholing of een combinatie van beide, afgestemd op de situatie van de jongeren. Als zij werk accepteren krijgen ze salaris van de werkgever. Bij acceptatie van het leeraanbod krijgen ze waar nodig een inkomen dat even hoog is als de bijstandsuitkering. Als zij het aanbod niet accepteren dan krijgen zij ook geen uitkering van de gemeente. http://home.szw.nl/index.cfm?menu_it...link_id=151038 hier staat meer informatie.
Wat je dus het beste kan doen is langs de huisarts gaan, daar overleggen voor een psycholoog of andere hulpverlener, als je dan weet wat er moet gebeuren betreft hulpverlening kan je naar de gemeente gaan om daar te overleggen of het mogelijk is om parttime een studie/baan te gaan doen en waarom je dat niet fulltime dat kan doen. 
Het is in deze tijd moeilijk om in jou situatie te zitten, want zolang je niet (deels) arbeidsongeschikt bent verklaard kan je geen beroepen doen op financiële middelen. Enige is dus zelf een baan vinden of het via de gemeente te proberen!  :Frown: 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!
Ik hoop dat het goed gaat komen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## biancavangorp

> Hey Bianca,
> 
> Vervelend dat je niet geloofd wordt en dat je zoveel hebt meegemaakt waardoor je nu vastloopt!
> Zoals Sietske aangeeft kun je een gesprek aangaan met je huisarts waarin je zoveel mogelijk informatie aan je huisarts geeft zodat hij/zij je kan doorverwijzen naar een 1e lijns psycholoog, psychiater of andere hulpverlener of andere hulpverleningsinstantie in jou omgeving (RIAGG, GGZ), je kan ook zelf vragen of je doorverwezen kan worden naar een psycholoog zonder dat je je huisarts informeert. 
> Ik zou sowieso niet op eigen initiatief een psycholoog gaan benaderen, want met een verwijzing van je huisarts krijg je meer vergoed door de verzekering en krijg je zelf niet nog meer kosten.
> Alle hulpverleners hebben zwijgplicht/beroepsgeheim en je hoeft geen aangifte te doen van je misbruik als je dat niet wilt! 
> Betreft inkomen heb ik even gekeken en de bijstandsuitkering hebben ze voor jongeren tussen 18-27 sinds vorig jaar omgezet in een andere wet die ervoor moet zorgen dat jongeren langdurig werk kunnen vinden; De Wet investeren in jongeren (WIJ) verplicht gemeenten om jongeren van 18 tot 27 jaar die zich melden voor een uitkering een aanbod te doen. Dit kan een baan zijn, een vorm van scholing of een combinatie van beide, afgestemd op de situatie van de jongeren. Als zij werk accepteren krijgen ze salaris van de werkgever. Bij acceptatie van het leeraanbod krijgen ze waar nodig een inkomen dat even hoog is als de bijstandsuitkering. Als zij het aanbod niet accepteren dan krijgen zij ook geen uitkering van de gemeente. http://home.szw.nl/index.cfm?menu_it...link_id=151038 hier staat meer informatie.
> Wat je dus het beste kan doen is langs de huisarts gaan, daar overleggen voor een psycholoog of andere hulpverlener, als je dan weet wat er moet gebeuren betreft hulpverlening kan je naar de gemeente gaan om daar te overleggen of het mogelijk is om parttime een studie/baan te gaan doen en waarom je dat niet fulltime dat kan doen. 
> Het is in deze tijd moeilijk om in jou situatie te zitten, want zolang je niet (deels) arbeidsongeschikt bent verklaard kan je geen beroepen doen op financiële middelen. Enige is dus zelf een baan vinden of het via de gemeente te proberen! 
> ...


hoi hoi

heb gister avond nog meer zwaar nieuws gekregen me stiefvader heeft pas te horen gekregen dat hij zwaar suikerziekte heeft en hij heeft gister ook nog te horen gekregen dat hij kanker heeft. hij krijgt vandaag te horen waar precies enz.

me moedr had een tijd geleden veel pijn van der onderrug en kont ik ga met haar mee na het ziekenhuis om foto's te maken en we worden terug geroepen heeft ze haar bekken gebroken.

en daar heeft ze nu nog verschrikkelijke pijn aan want er zit ook nog een zenuw klem. maar ze is niet gevallen en toch haar bekken gebroken dus dat moeten ze nu ook weer onderzoeken op bot ontkalking.

en me echte vader is aan een hartstilstand overleden plotseling s ochtends op bed me moeder vond hem. dus die zit nu ook helemaal in de stress. en ik trek het het meest van me moeder aan. zei kan het denk ik dadelijk niet meer aan.

ik loop al bij een eerste lijns psycholoog maar daar kom ik op dit moment ook niet verder mee.

maar ik ga vandaag na de huisarts toe. steun bij me vriend hoef ik niet mee aan te komen en ik heb echt het gevoel op dit moment voor alles alleen te staan.

omdat mijn broer een zwaar alchol probleem heeft hebben me ouders hem nog maar niks verteld over mijn stiefvader.

maar hopelijk kan ik jullie vanavond meer vertellen
liefs
bianca

----------


## sietske763

het zit je ook niet mee he,
hopelijk heb je een goed gesprek met je HA

lijkt mij trouwens een dubbel gevoel... je stiefvader die je misbruikt heeft....en die nu kanker heeft...
hoe sta je daarin?
liefs

----------


## dotito

Hallo Bianca,

Vind echt heel erg dat je dit allemaal hebt moeten doorstaan meiske.Hoop van harte dat je er weer snel uitkomt.
En laat je Idd behandelen,zadra je kan voor alles is een uitweg.
Vind echt heel laag van je vriend dat die jou bedriegd,kan er gewoon niet tegen :Mad: 
Is niet aan mij om daarover te oordelen,maar ik vind dat je eens goed moet nadenken wat betreft u vriend.
Maar ik begrijp je wel hoor;dat je momenteel geen uitweg ziet,dus ben je genoodzaakt bij hem te blijven.
En dan de zorgen van je broer>moeder>stiefvader die kanker heeft.
Kijk vind erg voor hem he,maar mensen die zulke dingen aan doen mogen van mij branden in de hel.Sorrie voor mijn TAALGEBRUIK 
Zou zeggen veel sterkte!!!

Do,

----------


## biancavangorp

hallo

ik ben gister dan na de huisarts geweest en krijg eerst een bloedonderzoek om te kijken hoe en wat. me stiefvader heeft kanker aan zijn linkerkant van zijn lever en kanker aan zijn mild vrijdag moet hij na het ziekenhuis voor meer info.

voor mijn stiefvader vind ik het niet erg verdiende loon maar mijn moeder is haar eerdere man al vroeg kwijt en ze heeft zoveel mee gemaakt in der leven hoopte dat haar nog is ooit het geluk toe lacht.

en betreft mijn vriend ik kan het nou niet aan om ergens alleen te gaan zitten en daar ook nog is verdriet van te hebben en de problemen van alles regelen.

maar moet maandag na de psycholoog en ga maandag het ook nog is met me psycholoog over hebben


liefs bianca

----------


## sietske763

hoi,
goed dat de HA eerst lichamelijke dingen wil uitzoeken over je moeheid en andere klachten.
wat zei hij verder over je vreselijke verhaal?
en wat je over je moeder zegt, snap ik helemaal.
sterkte

----------


## biancavangorp

hij zal hij ik wens je heel veel sterkte het is niet niks wat je nu allemaal te verwerken hebt. heb ook allemaal rode bultjes op me hand dat was schijnbaar door de stress dat zoiets ontstaat daar heb ik nu creme voor maar daarvan krijg ik weer rode vlekken in me gezicht (stond ook goed in de bijsluiter)

maar me moeder heeft nog niks tegen mijn broer durven te vertellen want de laatste keer dat ze vertelde dat me stiefvader suikerziekte had en dat hij niet tot eigenlijk geen alchol meer mocht hebben reageerde mijn broer ach dat maak je er zelf van jij wil al lang dat hij s avonds geen flesje bier meer pakt.
maar dat heeft me moeder nog nooit iets van gezegd me vader pakt s avonds altijd een flesje bier. dus je kunt wel begrijpen dat me moeder bang is om me broer in te lichten

liefs bianca

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Bianca,

Fijn dat je huisarts jou serieus neemt en je klachten ook lichamelijk wil onderzoeken ipv het allemaal op het geestelijke te gooien  :Smile: 
Die crème moet ervoor zorgen dat de bultjes (en de bijwerking) na verloop van tijd weggaan?
Vervelend dat je broer zo reageerde, maar hij is alcohol verslaafd dus het niet drinken van alcohol is voor hem onbegrijpelijk, zijn ergste nachtmerrie misschien wel... misschien dat je stiefvader jou broer kan inlichten... of je moeder samen met de behandelend arts van je stiefvader, zodat je broer minder heftig reageert??
Ik begrijp dat je een in tweestrijd bent, aan de ene kant krijgt je stiefvader eindelijk zijn verdiende loon, maar ik begrijp ook dat je het erg vind voor je moeder...
Ook begrijpelijk dat je bij je vriend blijft zolang het nog zo hectisch is en je zelf geen geld hebt om te verkassen...
Hopelijk geeft het gesprek met je psycholoog je maandag meer duidelijkheid en misschien weet zij wel een oplossing voor je financiële probleem?!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

sterkte meid,,,,

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Bianca... houd moed!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Bianca,

Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Hoe is het afgelopen met het bloedonderzoek en je gesprek met een psycholoog?
Heel veel sterkte en succes, probeer positief te blijven en houd moed!

Liefs Luuss

----------

